# Unrestricted land, unincorporated cities. etc



## Eddie_23 (May 16, 2020)

Does unrestricted land mean you can stick a steel building or barn on it? Does that also mean you can run a business from the property too?


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

Unrestricted is in the eyes of the beholder.

I am guessing where you are at, unless in actual County and not in an incorporated city, 

The answer is no, still have to follow zoning and building Code


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

You have to ask or research the term in the county or city the land is in.


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

One persons thoughts 


https://www.landcentury.com/articles-news/unrestricted-land-definition


----------



## Eddie_23 (May 16, 2020)

I called the city I was trying to build in, but the building department blew me off and wouldn't really answer my questions.


----------



## Eddie_23 (May 16, 2020)

cda said:


> One persons thoughts
> 
> 
> https://www.landcentury.com/articles-news/unrestricted-land-definition



That's a pretty good summary right there.


----------



## Eddie_23 (May 16, 2020)

We do have a few lots that are unrestricted pretty close by my house that are around .3-.75 of an acre, but I'm not sure that's big enough to put a 4-5,000 sq ft building up like I want to do since I do believe you have to follow property easement and setback lines like what that article described. Usually it's 20ft from the centerline of the road. I also wonder if I need to have a drainage ditch installed if their isn't one. Some of these properties are just an empty field either level or below the rd. Also even if they're unrestricted they're usually still right next to residential homes and I don't see how putting a steel building up next to someone's house would fly.


----------



## Eddie_23 (May 16, 2020)

What would you guys do? I kind of think the simplest way to do this would be to buy some land outside city limits even though it's like a 30-40 minute drive. I can get a couple acres for pretty cheap. Or just stay on the lookout for an existing already built property nearby that was built before all the strict flood requirements we have in place now in my area. The problem is a 5000 sq ft commercial building in my area is like $500,000-$750,000, which I think is outrageous, but occasionally i'll find them for around $250,000 or so which is more in my budget. I'm looking around at Dickinson, TX Pasadena, La Porte area. It's hard to find something both affordable and something that would work for my needs. Proper number of roll up doors, enough room to maneuver trailers, etc. I would imagine adding a couple extra doors wouldn't be too big of an issue.


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

Either rent for a few years, to see how things go

Or hit the county and find a farm with a barn or house with a already built shop


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

Check properties with barns

There are some in the area 

After all it is Texas


----------



## Mark K (May 17, 2020)

You need to talk to an Architect who can take the time answer your questions and explain the limitations on what you can do.  I suspect that you will find that many of your concerns have more to do with zoning as opposed to building codes.


----------



## JCraver (May 18, 2020)

Mark K said:


> You need to talk to an Architect who can take the time answer your questions and explain the limitations on what you can do.  I suspect that you will find that many of your concerns have more to do with zoning as opposed to building codes.



If you know that "many of your concerns have more to do with zoning as opposed to building codes" then for what possible reason would you suggest he spend money on an architect, when he can get the same answers for free by just talking to the jurisdiction?

This ^^^ is bad advice, Eddie.  Don't hire an architect.


----------



## cda (May 18, 2020)

JCraver said:


> If you know that "many of your concerns have more to do with zoning as opposed to building codes" then for what possible reason would you suggest he spend money on an architect, when he can get the same answers for free by just talking to the jurisdiction?
> 
> This ^^^ is bad advice, Eddie.  Don't hire an architect.






""""The first time I asked this question it said call the retard at the building department that didn't have a clue. The second time around the answers I received were much more helpful. I love how I can ask the same question and get a different perspective each time, because a different person answers. """


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.co...e-to-have-a-business-on-it.28622/#post-217875


----------



## ADAguy (May 18, 2020)

Don't you live by the caliber you carry in Texas (smiling)?


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 18, 2020)

Talk to the planning or zoning department if there is one.  They are usually separate from the building dept., and often one dept. doesn't know what the other's regulations are.


----------



## Eddie_23 (May 18, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> Talk to the planning or zoning department if there is one.  They are usually separate from the building dept., and often one dept. doesn't know what the other's regulations are.



That was the planning and zoning I contacted. I said building department by mistake. Atleast that's what the automated system supposedly transferred me to.


----------



## mark handler (May 18, 2020)

JCraver said:


> This ^^^ is bad advice, Eddie.  Don't hire an architect.


¿por qué?


----------



## cda (May 18, 2020)

Eddie_23 said:


> That was the planning and zoning I contacted. I said building department by mistake. Atleast that's what the automated system supposedly transferred me to.




Best thing to do is go in person, that way they have to talk to you, most of the time.


----------



## JCraver (May 18, 2020)

mark handler said:


> ¿por qué?



I thought I explained it?? 

At most he needs a code consultant, and then only if he can't read.  He certainly doesn't need an architect to read him his city's codes - he's not even building anything..


----------



## Mark K (May 18, 2020)

While the local codes are free most individuals without training and experience may not understand the implications of the code be it the zoning or building code.  In addition the Architect will typically have an understanding of the local bureaucracy and how it works.

My sense is that Eddie does not relate well to the city staff and as a result they will not be very helpful to him..


----------



## e hilton (May 18, 2020)

Its like hiring a lawyer ... they make it impersonal and focus on facts.  Like when you go house-shopping with your wife, and the first thing she says is “oh this kitchen is EXACTLY what i have always wanted, when can we move in”.


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2020)

I agree with Mark K about complexities of planning. Some departments have signs up stating "10 min. max. per applicant". Planning definitions are not intuitive....I've seen "building area" defined to include area under the eaves to a certain distance, different than the building code. And impervious surface calculations are the norm now... some include eaves, swimming pools and even stepping stones. Decks can be considered structures if over a certain height, and if so need to be included in lot coverage calculations......etc, etc. And I have been given incorrect information at the planning counter frequently, which is why a savvy architect that has the planning ordinance on his/her desk is the one to talk to....in the end it's not what is said at the counter, it's what's in the ordinance.


----------



## Eddie_23 (May 19, 2020)

Nothing is simple when it comes to the government. I have a buddy that said it took like a year just to get approval to put a driveway in because he's doing the same thing. He pays like $3,000/month in storage fees and got tired of it so he's building his own shop.


----------



## mark handler (May 19, 2020)

JCraver said:


> I thought I explained it??
> 
> At most he needs a code consultant, and then only if he can't read.  He certainly doesn't need an architect to read him his city's codes - he's not even building anything..


Most, not all, Architects are very skillful in understanding of zoning regulations and ordinances. 
Many building code consultants are not.


----------

